# Feeders > Breeding Mice >  A warning for anyone who house mice in racks...with a pic!

## monk90222

I recently got a bunch of mice in a trade. I had run out of space in my mouse racks so I had to put a couple in a rat rack that uses 1/2" x 1/2" screening....NOT A GOOD IDEA. This is what I found this morning...


This guy was stuck. I had to push his butt through and pull him out through the top...needless to say, I moved them all to the mouse rack......

----------


## JLC

:Surprised:   Poor little guy!  Bet he's in sore need of a little mousey chiropractor about now.

----------


## Shadera

I hope you laughed at him and told him you hope he's learned a valuable lesson.  His little friends will never let him live that one down.  Hey Dave, remember that time.. ?   :sploosh: 

It's rodent yoga!

----------


## llovelace

:ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## bmp0341

What a showoff

----------


## LP.

Owwwwwww  :Surprised: 

Is he alright? I cant even imagine how that happened.

----------


## rabernet

> I hope you laughed at him and told him you hope he's learned a valuable lesson.  His little friends will never let him live that one down.  Hey Dave, remember that time.. ?  
> 
> It's rodent yoga!


And then the other kids were probably picking him going "hey, are you ticklish?"

----------


## tomfromtheshade

Yeah, 1/4" mesh is a necessity for mice. That will happen EVERY time with 1/2".

You're lucky he got stuck. You could have had a few dozen weaners make a jail break and start breeding in your house LOL.

----------


## smd58

the winner of the mouse limbo

----------


## Herp4life11

I made the mistake when i built my rack and used 1/2 inch mesh. I cant put weanrs in it but adults do fine :Smile:  

and _dang_ man that lil guy dont look so happy :Surprised:

----------


## Rhasputin

I use the big mesh like that for my mice. But my mice are show type, and about 3 times the size of your feeders.  :Razz: 

Poor mouse. I've had babies climb through the mesh before. No fun.

----------


## jasbus

That's priceless!  too funny.

----------


## Skilla6000

LOL, I had a good laugh at that aswell as some of the comments  :Smile:

----------


## cecilbturtle

> I made the mistake when i built my rack and used 1/2 inch mesh. I cant put weanrs in it but adults do fine 
> 
> and _dang_ man that lil guy dont look so happy


you said wiener  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dwish

And don't let them chew through the watering hose!

----------


## GHOST_584

Probably had that one wise guy in the tub that just had to say...

I DOUBLE DOG DARE YA!!

----------


## Coleslaw007

> and don't let them chew through the watering hose!


Congo line in the pool!

----------

